# Multiple subs, multiple setups, can it easily be done?



## Rob Flanery (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm new here so please forgive my ignorance...

I have a new home theater I am building at current and have plans to run two different sub systems for different viewing audiences. The main system will consist of one or more folded Horns and the second system will be 2 Velodyne 1220 ported enclosures. They are to be controlled by a Behringer if I can figure how to route the signals to switch between the two. I am new to the Behringer DSP1124 and am wondering if it is possible to set the unit up with multiple files. I have been reading on the setup of this unit but have not caught on to whether it can handle separate calibrations. 

The reason for wanting to run two different systems is that my children and their friends often watch movies together and when I get this finished the big folded horn I am building for the theater may well be too much for small children. I plan to run my smaller subs for this purpose and save the heavy stuff for myself and friends. While I could simply plug up the small units and give little effort to their calibration I think that it would be rather nice to have them optimized for use just as I intend for the bigger sub(s). 

I am pretty confused in the learning process so I suspect that means I am soon to have a break through. Or just get completely lost in the weeds.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Rob!



> I have been reading on the setup of this unit but have not caught on to whether it can handle separate calibrations.


The BFD has two fully independent channels. You can split your AVR’s sub output to feed both channels, and program one channel for your serious subs and the other for your kiddie subs. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Rob.
Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Rob Flanery (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys...

I am glad that I can do this. I have not read thoroughly enough as I am sure you are aware. This will give me the chance to get crazy and build a few things and still be able to fall back to the standard setup for those more timid. 

I look forward to learning a lot and watching my theater progress as the time goes by. 

Now off to read. :rofl2:


----------

